# Anyone know of good Axolotl sellers/ breeders in the North East?



## Pumpkin Pie (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I'm new here and very interested in getting an Axolotl. It isn't a rushed decision, I've been considering it for a good few months, I saw some for sale at a pet shop near me but their crests were pointing forwards and they were under a strong current of water, I know both of these are bad things. I'd much prefer to buy an Axolotl that I know has been looked after by someone who knows what they're doing and cares about the animal.
I was wondering if there are any breeders in the North East? I'm in Newcastle.

Also, any additional advice is much appreciated. I've registered at the Caudata.org forum and posted a similar message over there too. 

Kind regards,
Steve


----------



## philbaker76 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Steve,

I keep and raise Axolotls - I sell them via my sister's site www.exotic-pets.co.uk.

Only got a few wild types left from last years batch...
Axolotl - Ambystoma mexicanum

I kept a few eggs back on the last batch of spawn - got a couple of really nice looking either light wild types or whites with markings nearly ready.

Caudata.org (I'm a member too) and Axolotl.org are excellent sites. Cheers, Phil


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Phil,
how old are the ones you have and what size are they?


----------



## philbaker76 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pumpkin Pie said:


> Hi Phil,
> how old are the ones you have and what size are they?


Hi mate, the ones on the site are from "winter" spawn - they take ages to grow, due to cooler conditions - they hatched November '07 and are about 10-15cm.

The ones _nearly_ ready are about 4cm - happily eating frozen blood worm and are nearly 2 months old.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Jul 28, 2008)

Phil, would it be alright to PM you? I'd like some advice on setting up a tank please.


----------



## philbaker76 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pumpkin Pie said:


> Phil, would it be alright to PM you? I'd like some advice on setting up a tank please.


Yeah sure mate, PM me anytime. :2thumb:


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello, Penshaw aquatics have some in, this shop is by far the best shop around, not your run of the mill shop, he has a couple in, not sure of price but his prices are very reasonable. contact the seller on here, his name is 'Bri'


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you, Laura.


----------

